# Toter bei Bike Transalp



## Floyd0707 (21. Juli 2010)

gerade gelesen:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-schmieder/ist-tot-leblos-im-hotelzimmer.html


----------



## Deer_KB1 (21. Juli 2010)

sehr bedauerlich. Es steht auch in der SZ

http://sueddeutsche.de/kultur/schauspieler-stirbt-mit-jahren-tod-bei-mountainbike-tour-1.977998

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.

Er hinterlässt eine Frau und 2 Kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Juli 2010)

So´ne ******* braucht kein Schwein. Bin gespannt ob´s weiteres zur Todesursache gibt. Weil so ist es strange. Vieleicht Herzmuskel kA was


----------



## aka (23. Juli 2010)

Gerade folgende tragische Nachricht gelesen: Der Chef von Albgold ist bei einer MTB Tour verstorben. 
Beileid allen Angehoerigen. 
Albgold hat durch das MTB Sponsoring in der Region sehr viel bewirkt.

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...auf.4a94eb76-f006-4b55-8a3a-193e180a8ef7.html


----------

